# Game of Thrones



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

Back on!!!!  Booya!!!!

I hate Joffery!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Back on!!!!  Booya!!!!
> 
> I hate Joffery!!!



Have you read the books? 

She's got kind of a weird face, but I think Margaery Tyrell is seriously hot.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Have you read the books?
> 
> She's got kind of a weird face, but I think Margaery Tyrell is seriously hot.





No, I may in Nantucket in June. She is okay.







I think the red headed Wildling, Ygritte, is hot though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I think the red headed Wildling, Ygritte, is hot though.



Agreed! 

After the first season of the show I picked up the books and ended up reading through all 5 of them in that summer. Eagerly awaiting the next two ...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> After the first season of the show I picked up the books and ended up reading through all 5 of them in that summer. Eagerly awaiting the next two ...



I haven't seen the show, but I've been looking for something to read lately, I'll have to check the books out.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2013)

Been wanting to start a similar thread.  I thought the season started out very strong this week.  The scene with Tyrion and his dad rocked.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 4, 2013)

Edd said:


> Been wanting to start a similar thread.  I thought the season started out very strong this week.  The scene with Tyrion and his dad rocked.


Great character.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 4, 2013)

Tyrion started out as a real douche, but he evolved into one of my favorites.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2013)

Edd said:


> Been wanting to start a similar thread.  I thought the season started out very strong this week.  The scene with Tyrion and his dad rocked.





Puck it said:


> Great character.



Their April fools joke was to announce that they were replacing Peter Dinklage with Warwick Davis as Tyrion.

In good news they announced the show was picked up for a 4th season.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> In good news they announced the show was picked up for a 4th season.



The no-brainer of all no-brainers.  Plus this 3rd season is only going to be half of Storm of Swords.


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2013)

I should check this out also> I've heard good things.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2013)

*'GAME OF THRONES' STAR*
*'I HAVE LESS THAN $5 IN MY BANK ACCOUNT'*

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/04/queen-cersei-lena-headey-broke-divorce-bank-account/#ixzz2Pbr71EOy 







_.....................or go broke?_


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2013)

Phil Lesh and his sons play the Game Of Thrones Theme...
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/6599-The-Grateful-Thread?p=774202&viewfull=1#post774202


----------



## zyk (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never seen it,  but I have a fridge full of the beer...


----------



## Edd (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ!!! If you watched last night you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2013)

Edd said:


> Jesus Christ!!! If you watched last night you know exactly what I mean.



What just happened?  Is the buzz on the internet.  More of a WTF moment then the beheading of Ned.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm one of the folks who new what was coming. Though I was equally shocked when it happened in the book.



Edd said:


> Jesus Christ!!! If you watched last night you know exactly what I mean.





Puck it said:


> What just happened?  Is the buzz on the internet.  More of a WTF moment then the beheading of Ned.



http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/06/03/game_of_thrones_red_wedding_upsets_fans_to_the_rai  ns_of_castamere.html

<a href="http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/06/03/game_of_thrones_red_wedding_upsets_fans_to_the_rai  ns_of_castamere.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Edd (Jun 3, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What just happened?  Is the buzz on the internet.  More of a WTF moment then the beheading of Ned.



You'd kill me if I told you.

Edit: Oh, I get what you're saying. Yeah I'm pretty sure my mouth was nearly wide open in shock for a good minute. Had no idea.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch it last night...  HOLY CRAP...
I had to re watch it...  I'll have nightmares for a month now...


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to watch this. i need to convince my wife she'd like it. It's one of those things where she sees the preview and knee jerk says it doesn't look good but I'm pretty sure if i could get her through one or two episodes she would love it.


----------



## Edd (Jun 4, 2013)

Back in season 1 when the big surprise happened I thought "Damn this show isn't what I thought it was!"  I meant that in a good way.  Now 2 seasons later I had the exact same reaction.

Here's a video of viewer reactions Sunday night. Possible spoiler at one point if you haven't seen it.: http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=yXaaLkQxaas&desktop_uri=/watch?v=yXaaLkQxaas


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'd love to watch this. i need to convince my wife she'd like it. It's one of those things where she sees the preview and knee jerk says it doesn't look good but I'm pretty sure if i could get her through one or two episodes she would love it.



Just do it.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2013)

Just don't get used to any characters...  They will most likely die a horrible death..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> Just don't get used to any characters...  They will most likely die a horrible death..


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah... I get it... the book is better... 
i didn't even know about the book until I start watching...

I guess my coolness factor dropped by a few points...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> yeah... I get it... the book is better...
> i didn't even know about the book until I start watching...
> 
> I guess my coolness factor dropped by a few points...



That wasn't meant to be a book is better post. Just a funny one.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2013)

I do intend on reading the books for sure...  In my non-existant free time  haha....


----------

